# Converting raw files to DNG



## Ian.B (Nov 20, 2018)

*G'day; long time no chat! I'm still snapping away at mostly unimportant subjects for something to do  --- still using Lr5 mostly; On1'18 (sometimes :() and Affinity  has replaced Elements 12.  Not sure where to post this old -- antique -- Lr5 stuff so you are welcome to move or remove Victoria *

*I need to convert my Panasonic Fz300 raw files to dng as Lr5 cannot be read the Pana raw file.  By mistake; I learnt I could converter the raw files off the card. ( yeah yeah --- slow on the up-take *


*For those interested . I have the Adobe dng converter [free] set to do the same thing each time > from same folder (card) > to same folder (NewPics)
The converter will remember and do the same as last used.
Once converted the dng files are imported [add] into lr5.
If you want to rename all files; that can also be done with the dng converter also; however I delete the rubbish (heavily) in Lr5 before renaming only the better files.   Like On1; I feel the dng converter renaming would be easier than Lr5 – newer versions might be different but I'm not  going there ---if my Lr5 disappears I would likely use On1 and affinity*

*I don't  take much notice of the ''against'' dng argument – used to convert all files, however by not converting the Oly files I can quickly see if it's a pana or oly file . *

*Happy to hear your pros and cons thought, and questions welcome*

*Cheers; happy hunting *


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Nov 20, 2018)

The DNG Validate option that was introduced in Lightroom 5 i like the most of the DNG format. It alows me to check all my images unattended so i discover file corruption in a early stage.


----------



## Ian.B (Nov 21, 2018)

I liked dng in the past because windows could read and display them .


----------

